# Working with Ocearch and DNR tagging Tigers this week



## OUTCAST (May 9, 2014)

Its been a great experience working with these guys. We've caught Tigers ranging from 200 to just under 1,000lbs. Some males, some females. Even caught one that had my hook in it from last year. The first Tiger with a satellite tag was about 650lbs and was named Miss Michalove, after my mom. The 2nd one was a 420lb male and the scientists named Fritz. The others havent been named yet, but they should be on the ocearch shark tracker soon. Its been quite a week. If anyone catches a Tiger with a black antenna screwed to its dorsal fin please be extra careful when dealing with it and not pull it out of the water. Lots of time and money have gone into this project to see where they go and its very beneficial to all of us. Thanks!


----------



## new blood (May 9, 2014)

Cool deal Chip! I am interested to see what the travel patterns of these big sharks are. Do these scientist think that the adult tigers and other species travel through the Atlantic and to Pacific waters?

Did you make the researchers battle these giants on stand up gear like your clients or did they get to cheat?


----------



## OUTCAST (May 9, 2014)

You know it, all on stand up gear. Everyday I tried to take a guy out to be the rod man but yesterday I didnt have any takers.  

These Tigers arent going into the Pacific, I dont think, but very little is known to where they go. I think the main answers they're looking for is - Are they the same Tigers coming back every year? Are they staying inshore all summer long? Do they leave and return in the same season? Lots of blood work and tissue samples were taken to see if they're pregnant. This is going to be pretty cool.


----------



## OUTCAST (May 10, 2014)




----------



## mauser64 (May 12, 2014)

Love the work that those guys do ( and you ). Always enjoy checking in and seeing where everybody is!


----------



## OUTCAST (May 13, 2014)

Thanks Mauser..

Sometime this week they're putting the Tigers on the chart to follow.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 14, 2014)

Good job on some fine work with monster sharks.


----------



## OUTCAST (May 14, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## DOD (May 14, 2014)

Dude, that is bad to the bone!  Strong work sir. Tiger is still on the list...


----------



## Sharkfighter (May 15, 2014)

Just wow!!
 but the guy in the water with the camera as you have a seriously angry Tiger hooked up next to the boat is insane


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

WAY COOL! 
 I follow Ocearch on facebook. 
I give you my permission to name one of those sharks, Mandy.


----------



## oops1 (May 15, 2014)

That is some kind of cool right there.. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GAGE (May 15, 2014)

That is one beautiful animal, congrats and thank you for being a part of this program.


----------



## OUTCAST (May 15, 2014)

Thank you, greatly appreciate it!


----------



## OUTCAST (May 15, 2014)

Sharkfighter said:


> Just wow!!
> but the guy in the water with the camera as you have a seriously angry Tiger hooked up next to the boat is insane



Yeah, I was thinking the same thing, I warned him.  I wasnt real concerned about the Tiger, I was thinking about him getting attacked by a different one as he was swimming around the boat.  But he's filmed Great Whites all over the world, he didnt seem too worried about a Tiger.


----------

